# Mount a poling platform



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Dunno, but those look like rod holders to me.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

either call the factory or almost any custom aluminum shop should be able to fix you up


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't think those are mountings for a platform. Those look like stainless steel rod holders, and you can see they are angled for trolling. Did your platform come with mounting bases welded on? post up a picture of your boat and platform for better help.


----------



## jt002 (Aug 12, 2010)

Those are definitely not rod holders. They are mounting cups for removable platforms. I'll attach some pics ASAP. Here's the link from the factory website describing the mounting cups.

http://www.riverhawkboats.com/b-60kingfishedition.htm


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't know, but the thought of a sturdy removable poling platform is interesting. Let us know if you find out.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Hae you tried the factory?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> Those are definitely not rod holders. They are mounting cups for removable platforms. I'll attach some pics ASAP. Here's the link from the factory website describing the mounting cups.
> 
> http://www.riverhawkboats.com/b-60kingfishedition.htm


You have those on your boats?


----------

